# Handlebars seem too far away...causing discomfort.



## united4ever (9 Jun 2020)

Had a bit of lower back pain which has improved but still a few twinges. Never been an issue before but now realising that my handlebars feel too far away from me and I have to sit in an uncomfortable hunched position to reach them rather than sitting more upright. It's only since I had pulled my back a few months ago that the inability to sit upright and reach handlebars has become an issue. 

Here is the bike:

https://www.evanscycles.com/hoy-shizuoka-001-2018-hybrid-bike-EV246154

I can't change the height of the handlebars. When I bought it at Evans the sales guy was unsure if I should get L size or XL....I got an XL, maybe should have got L. 

Anyway is there anything I can do about this barring buying a new bike? I was riding without holding the bars for short stretches today just to sit up for a bit. Just an 8 mile commute each way so not so far but feels like my back will go again at anytime.


----------



## Chippy Dave (9 Jun 2020)

I have limited experience but in my own experience the first road bike I had gave me the same problems that you describe and I’m 90 per cent sure it was because the bike frame was too large for me, my size is always on the range of 2 frames but after doing some research before I bought my latest bike everything pointed towards buying the smaller frame as it seems it’s easier to make the smaller frame fit you correctly. I have to say my new bike on a smaller frame is a much more enjoyable ride.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jun 2020)

You can get swept back and / or riser bars which work with flat bar brakes and shifters.

But given lockdown prices of second hand bikes and that your bike is now out of stock. You may be able to recover the cosy of the bike by selling. Then get something a better fit. This may mean you have a period without a bike.


----------



## rivers (9 Jun 2020)

Swapping out the stem for a riser stem and something a little shorter might work. Something like this Riser stem


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Jun 2020)

A stem change may help but realistically the bike may well be too big, no matter what changes you make.


----------



## si_c (9 Jun 2020)

You got the wrong bike size - unfortunately there isn't much you can do with the stock 90mm stem as it doesn't give you much option to change the stem length, you might be able to get a 70/80mm stem but it might make the handling a little livelier.


----------



## HLaB (9 Jun 2020)

How long have you been cycling ? Your core might need to strengthen up a bit. You can do a lot with the stem though if its not a core strength issue.


----------



## lane (9 Jun 2020)

Before you do anything have a good read of this excellent bike fit guide from a bike designer at Spa cycles. See if using this guide you can get a fit that works for you. If you can't then the bike may just not be a good fit for you.

http://wheel-easy.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/bike-set-up-2017a.pdf


----------



## Sharky (10 Jun 2020)

Your reference to being "hunched up", makes me think that perhaps you need a longer stem, which would allow you to ride with a straight back. May be against your current train of thought, but worth considering.

After any injury, a static turbo is useful to regain fitness and to experiment with positioning.

Good luck


----------



## vickster (10 Jun 2020)

Was the bike ok before the back injury? If so, try some pilates or yoga to help core and thus your back. Plus other exercises for back strength (did you see a physio at time of injury?)


----------



## freiston (10 Jun 2020)

If your saddle is in the right place (the guide linked to by @lane is very good for determining this and is not aimed at "racing" bike fits), you should be able to sort your issue with different bars without much ado.

SJS have a plethora of bars which might suit. Personally, I never got on with flat bars - I like a grip at right angles to the flat. If you fancy an alternative route to a riser bar, take a look at these:

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/handlebars-comfort-cruiser/

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/handlebars-other/

This bar looks interesting but not cheap!

https://www.cyclesense.co.uk/m61b0s745p23757/KOGA-Satori-Denham-Handlebar


----------



## Paulus (10 Jun 2020)

Is there any scope to push the saddle forward on the rails at all? I know that could possibly lead to other problems such as knee pain but try moving the saddle if possible and see what happens.


----------



## lane (10 Jun 2020)

No fit saddle hight then fore / back. Everything else follow s - see bike fit guide in earlier post.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> Is there any scope to push the saddle forward on the rails at all? I know that could possibly lead to other problems such as knee pain but try moving the saddle if possible and see what happens.


Saddle fore/aft is never used to cure reach issues


----------



## Gunk (10 Jun 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Saddle fore/aft is never used to cure reach issues



but it can make a slight difference, I’ve made my road bike more comfortable by shifting the saddle forward on the rails slightly and fitting a 70mm handlebar stem.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Jun 2020)

A few mm can on a well fitting bike, doesn't even touch any compensation you need for a TT that's too long, with a stem that's too long (and in the case of road drops, reach that the bars add)


----------



## Gunk (10 Jun 2020)

Mine was already a reasonable fit, (I’m 5’7” and it’s a 51 cms frame) but I’ve got short arms and was stretching slightly to rest on the hoods.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Jun 2020)

Arguably it wasn't really if saddle fore/aft is used to bring the bars closer 

FWIW, 6ft3 on a 54cm frame


----------



## freiston (10 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> but it can make a slight difference, I’ve made my road bike more comfortable by shifting the saddle forward on the rails slightly and fitting a 70mm handlebar stem.


Setting the saddle back or forward will change the weight distribution but will not change the reach. (IMHO) Once the correct saddle height is attained, the set-back should be adjusted to get the "balance" right regarding weight distribution and once that is sorted, then matters of reach ought to be addressed. @lane posted a good link up-thread which I think gives a very good explanation of the dynamics:


lane said:


> Before you do anything have a good read of this excellent bike fit guide from a bike designer at Spa cycles. See if using this guide you can get a fit that works for you. If you can't then the bike may just not be a good fit for you.
> 
> http://wheel-easy.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/bike-set-up-2017a.pdf


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Jun 2020)

freiston said:


> Setting the saddle back or forward will change the weight distribution but will not change the reach. (IMHO) Once the correct saddle height is attained, the set-back should be adjusted to get the "balance" right regarding weight distribution and once that is sorted, then matters of reach ought to be addressed. @lane posted a good link up-thread which I think gives a very good explanation of the dynamics:



Changing the set-back will actually change the effective saddle height, they are related.


----------



## freiston (10 Jun 2020)

I agree


----------



## Gunk (10 Jun 2020)

Anyway it’s worked


----------



## united4ever (10 Jun 2020)

Thanks for the replies. Back was alright until i started working from home in March using a poor chair. Been riding for a couple of years on this bike. Lot of good info here I shall consider it all.


----------

